# Leopard Gecko breeding group



## Ramboa (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'm still learning about morphs and genetics, I know some of you guys really know your stuff. If I put together a breeding group consisting of the morphs below what what morphs would I be likely to hatch:

Males:
Blizzard
SHCT

Females:
High Yellow
Hybino
Tremper Albino
Super Snow

Also are there any beneficial morph additions I should make to the group to increase the range of hatched morphs?

Many thanks in advance,

Dave


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Your two males will probably fight.

Either need to pick one male, or seperate the females into two breeding groups.


----------



## Ramboa (Jan 8, 2008)

Mason said:


> Your two males will probably fight.
> 
> Either need to pick one male, or seperate the females into two breeding groups.


Sorry I wasnt clear, I would have the females together and the males housed in seperate vivs and would place the female with the relevant male to breed.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

Blizzard x High Yellow:
100% normals / high yellows all het for blizzard

Blizzard x Hybino:
100% normal/hypo all het for albino and blizzard (blazing blizzard)

Blizzard x Tremper Albino:
100% normals all het for blazing blizzard

Blizzard x Super Snow:
100% Mack Snow het Blizzard

SHCT x High yellow:
100% hypo (CT)

SHCT x Hybino:
100% hypo/super hypo all het for albino

shct x Treper:
100% hypo(ct) het albino (het hybino)

shct x super snow:
100% Mack hypo


----------



## Ramboa (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks BG-Gecko,

Dave


----------

